

Microsoft, Adobe Push Critical Fixes in Flash, Windows and IE - FatalLogic
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2014/07/microsoft-adobe-push-critical-fixes/

======
BIackSwan
Slightly tangential point but - Its weird that its normal to not be using any
of the above mentioned technologies. It was unthinkable in the very recent
past to not use (directly or indirectly) MSFT, Adobe technologies at all.

~~~
JohnTHaller
Are you using Google Chrome on a desktop/laptop? If so, then you're using
Flash and they pushed out a patch via their update service.

